# Site for Flies



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Can you list any good web sites to purchase flies?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Big y flies, Dream Drift flies, The Fly stop, anglers dream fly shop, The fly shop.
My favs are The fly stop and Big y but it might depend on exactly what your looking for.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I think more than half the fun of fly fishing is tying your own. Its not to expensive to get a vise and materials you need to copy simple patterns. The savings and fun seeing your creations catch fish are more than worth it.
With youtube and other sites there is a ton of tying instructional videos out there. To be honest for me if I did not tie I would not flyfish ..its that important to me.


----------



## skatfish1 (Sep 29, 2011)

hard to beat The Fly Stop - they just had a sale recently


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you do a lot of river fishing you need to tie your own. You will lose a lot and buying them can get expensive.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Any time I buy flies, it's from the local shop wherever I go. I like to support small businesses, and shop local whenever possible.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll use local shops as much as possible for sure. Eventually i'll attempt tying myself. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I've used FlyDeals.com shipping was quick and flys are roughly .60$ also found out they sell to Bps


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Percy's Flies - Cannot beat their prices and quality. I buy all of my salmon and trout flies from them. Cheaper than my cost of materials and time
http://www.percysflies.com/


----------



## retired65 (Feb 17, 2017)

I looked up flydeals.com and their prices are great, I am ordering 100 flies Thanks for the tip


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

retired65 said:


> I looked up flydeals.com and their prices are great, I am ordering 100 flies Thanks for the tip


I'm glad I could help, at there prices I assumed they were tied in Asia, after talking to them they said is you only order a few flys they tie them(in Usa) if you order over a dozen they are shipped from somewhere else (Asia I am guessing) so knowing that I am guessing you might get better quality id you just order a few. 
As a relatively newbie to fly fishing I like the way You can order according to location and season, this takes the guess work out of it for me. I mainly Trout fish in the Winter only then switch to Crappie with a spinning outfit in spring, but after last Fall I will be breaking out the long pole for Smallies again, that reminds me I need more Buggers.


----------

